# The IBS network UK



## ricksvill

Is any one here a member of the IBS network in the UK ???All i want to know is it worth the ï¿½15 ???THANKSRICK







http://homepages.uel.ac.uk/C.P.Dancey/ibs.html


----------



## Nikki

i didn't join because i didn't think it would be worth the money...I don't really think its on that they should charge for it to be honest.


----------



## Guest

my doctor suggested i join a support group. does antone know of any in the uk?


----------

